# Basic Pen Making Video Series



## cschimmel (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm doing a series of videos on basic pen making in an effort to help my buddy.  I know most on here are more advanced then me but I thought I'd share in case it can help someone.  

Beginning Pen Making Part 1, Pen Styles, Tools, and Getting Started. Basic Pen Turning explained - YouTube


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Chad!!

Nice start!!  Your voice and presentation are REALLY good.  When you show the pens you are holding in your hand, model by model, they are too far from the camera to be seen with any degree of detail.

But, when you show the "kit", you did a good job of presenting enough detail so most should understand.  I look forward to the next ones!!

Ed


----------



## Keith Heyer (Aug 29, 2012)

As a newbie trying to get into pen turning, this video is great info. I think the way the info is presented is fantastic. 

Keep the videos coming.....


----------



## Irish Pat (Aug 29, 2012)

Great video,simple but to the point,when are we going to see PART 2

Rdgs
Pat From Ireland


----------



## cschimmel (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advise Ed its good to know what to improve on.   Part 2 next week.   Thanks for the comments.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a heads up.... The woods you chose to recommend for your initial video are nice woods, but are pretty common to cause allergy issues, especially the cocobolo.   Just something you might want to think about as you recommend them.


----------



## navycop (Aug 29, 2012)

Good job.. Looks like you were in a Woodcraft store with all those "kits" behind you...


----------



## RickLong (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice job on the Video Chad!

Rick


----------



## jeff (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice work, and a great stash of blanks!


----------



## dartman (Sep 4, 2012)

Outstanding video for beginners and some nice pens right there.


----------



## cschimmel (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks guys,  Part 2 gets uploaded tonight.  I do a slimline step by step.  Exciting Right?
Chad


----------



## longbeard (Sep 4, 2012)

let us know when its ready


----------



## JasonM (Sep 4, 2012)

Great video.  I chuckled a bit at the puppy dog nose sticking into the scene early on.  Reminds me of my pal.  He likes to "help" me work just the same way.


----------



## reiddog1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Great video Chad.  Cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice video Chad. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## panamag8or (Sep 5, 2012)

Good video. Sweet shirt.


----------



## cschimmel (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is part 2,  thanks to all who watch.
Beginning Pen Making Part 2, Making a Slimline Pen - YouTube


----------

